# G19 Gen4 Frequent Jamming



## xcntrk

Hi all, I'm looking for some guidance on a jamming issue. I have a Gen4 G19 that was purchased new and so far has probably 800 rounds through it. I've been having a frequent failure to feed issues where the next round from the magazine is getting hung up on the returning slide. Each time this happens the slide pins the round against the barrel which results in malformed or damage to the bullet casing (which is a bit scary with a live round). When I first approached my local armory about this (where I bought the pistol) I was informed of a Gen4 voluntary recall for the recoil spring. Sure enough the recall fit the symptoms of improper cycling. So I underwent the spring exchange thinking it would fix the problem. No luck, the problem persists. The failure to feed is now happening once every 6-10 magazines or roughly every hundred rounds. I use only original Glock magazines and new FMJ ammo (no reloads). I've also cleaned and lubricated several times with no change in the issue.

This is my first Glock pistol, and sure every firearm jams from time to time, but something tells me this is abnormal. I thought Glocks were the worlds most reliable pistol? I've read/seen examples where they've been dropped out of an airplane, dragged behind a truck, buried underground and in all examples continue to fire reliably. Did I get a melon or is there something I'm doing wrong?

The most recent jam was today at the range and I snapped a couple pics:


----------



## VAMarine

The picture of that bullet looks like a manufacturer defect IE damage not caused by the gun. What brand ammo are you using?


----------



## Cat

I just email you this in your box...So you don't lost it, I think this is what you need to do.Call them with your S/N..For G-4.

Recoil Spring Exchange Program | GLOCK USA


----------



## xcntrk

I've already done the recall.

The round gets damaged (as pictured) from the slide jamming it against the barrel. This shot is Winchester 9mm luger (white box stuff), but it also occurs with Remington ammo too.


----------



## Cat

And next,buy this from any gun store, And pick up a 9.6 volt rotary tool or plug in one if you don't have one.And some felt polish wheels for it. And the best polish for pistols.You will feel how much smoother & better all your pistols work..

Flitz - Gun/Knife Care Kit


----------



## VAMarine

Stop shooting it, call Glock and tell them what is going on and send the gun it. That is probably not a spring issue.


----------



## Cat

Do what he is telling you,But I won't you to look at your extractor arm.Just to see if it looks damage. Bad ammo can do this to any pistol


VAMarine said:


> Stop shooting it, call Glock and tell them what is going on and send the gun it. That is probably not a spring issue.


----------



## Cat

By the way,Did you take the rear plate off,And see if every thing is clean in side. If you don't know how.Here this will help you.

Custom Glock Slide Cover Plates - YouTube


----------



## denner

The main three to rule out or replace for the laymen.
1. Recoil spring(worn, underpowered, overpowered).
2. Worn magazine spring
3. Extractor + spring(may just need a cleaning) or replace.


----------



## berettatoter

Wow, a Glock 19 that does not work very well? That does not happen very often.tumbleweed


----------



## JerryMac

Think I would be in touch with Glock n be sending that puppy back to them, not sure how good their warranty is, but would be fidningout, heard they were having some issudes with the gen 4 .


----------



## berettatoter

The only issue I have heard, that Glock was having with the Gen 4 guns, had to do with the double recoil springs they now put as standard in them. They say it help with muzzle flip, but I don't know. They have had a pretty good damn reputation so far, so why mess with that?


----------



## xcntrk

^The original recoil spring was a double unit (pre-recall). When I received the replacement, it looks the exact same (another double unit). Presumably it has a different spring rate or something.


Thanks all for the input, I'll be speaking with Glock on Monday and see what they can do for me. Hopefully their customer service stands behind their reputation and make this issue right...


----------



## sergio

I bought a new G4 G19 about 10 days ago. I' ve been reading about the various problems with the new Gen4 9mm pistols since they first came out, so I thought I would wait till all the issues had been fully resolved before buying one. I did check to see if the new updated rsa (recoil spring assembly) had already been installed on this particular G19....it did have the latest rsa. 

I took it to the range the following day and put 200 rounds (WWB FMJ stuff from Walmart) to see if it functioned properly. It worked as well as my older Glocks, no FTF, fully chamber or FTE issues at all. However, it did eject the spent cases directly back at my head and face with alarming regularity. 

I asked a couple of friends who use Glocks regularly and learned there's a lot info right now on the Glock forums about current Gen4 9mm OEM ejectors (part # "336", stamped directly on the side) being at fault for this erratic ejection. Glock is now replacing these 336 ejectors with a new re-designed part. I called Glock CS, explained the problem and asked them for a shipping label so I could return the pistol to them for repair. Instead, they told me they would just mail me the new ejector so I could install the part myself if I wished. 

The ejector is extremely easy to replace and this will save me a lot of time. After removing the three pins, and lifting out the entire trigger assembly, the ejector simply pulls out from the plastic housing with little effort. It will take all of five minutes to replace the old ejector. Glock told me the new ejector will solve all my erratic ejection issues. I hope they're right.


----------

